# Cons in Ohio?



## System_of_a_Furry (Jan 1, 2010)

Well, I live Ohio, more importantly, North East Ohio, meaning NOTHING happens here in Cleveland concerning conventions. Are therebany conventions in Ohio that I don't know about?


----------



## Toaster (Jan 1, 2010)

There is sugoicon, and ohayocon. Both are anime conventions.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 1, 2010)

You want to start one in Lakewood?


----------



## System_of_a_Furry (Jan 1, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> You want to start one in Lakewood?



I take it you live in Lakewood? I'm there everyday because I go to school at St.Ed's (I know u know where it is) a furry con would be great in the school


----------



## Jelly (Jan 1, 2010)

Nah, I just go to the bars from time-to-time.
It just has the reputation as the alternative part of town, and if there's any place in Northeast Ohio that would have success it would be in the gay and alternative part of the area.

But that's a high school, so I'd say no.
But when you're 18 and out of high school, we'll talk about it more.
There's a lot of furries in NEO.


----------



## System_of_a_Furry (Jan 1, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> Nah, I just go to the bars from time-to-time.
> It just has the reputation as the alternative part of town, and if there's any place in Northeast Ohio that would have success it would be in the gay and alternative part of the area.
> 
> But that's a high school, so I'd say no.
> ...



Are there really a ton of furries? I only know a few from school

Lakewood does have alot of bars


----------



## Jelly (Jan 1, 2010)

Yeah, Lakewood is pretty much the best place to hangout.
Between the bars, and the clubs, and the quirky little shops, and man, all the interesting people.

And yeah, there's a lot of furries in Cleveland area.


----------



## System_of_a_Furry (Jan 1, 2010)

Yup, you can ANYTHING in Lakewood, especially if you start a St.Ed's and walk west down Detroit Road, you'll have everything you'll ever want at your disposal


----------



## Moonstarsun (Jan 5, 2010)

I usually go to Anime/game cons in ohio. But In bowling Green there's a Big free one "Animarathon"  There's also Bashcon in toledo Ohio


----------



## dakari_ceychi (Jan 19, 2010)

There is Morphicon in Columbus, in may. 

www.morphicon.org

bout 400 people, lots of fun.


----------



## mouseydw (Jan 19, 2010)

I just moved from Lakewood, right on Lincoln. Hm, I think we should have meetups and whatnot in the lakewood/cleveland area. The only one I know of is in Columbus also.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 20, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> Yeah, Lakewood is pretty much the best place to hangout.
> Between the bars, and the clubs, and the quirky little shops, and man, all the interesting people.
> 
> And yeah, there's a lot of furries in Cleveland area.



wait your a NEO fur as well?


----------



## milleniumocarina (Feb 7, 2010)

I feel late to the party in answering this, but as far as I know Colossalcon in the Cleveland area has some furs that attend.


----------

